# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  At oy bil federasyonu ardıl ve bağlı devletler

## ceydaaa

-ISUB-URA BİL(kafkasya-doğu anadolu)
-ÖG ÖDÜS(kırım)
-ÖKÜGİMİN(urallar)
-TATAR-OK(tataristan-harzem)
-OK-UYUŞ(karadenizin kuzeyi-altaylar daha sonra bunların ardılları İSKİTLER olmuştur)

----------

